# Due around the middle of may 2013?



## charbaby

Anyone newly preggers and want to buddy up? x


----------



## smoore

I would love to, if you will have me! I am brand new to the website, first pregnancy. I just found out this past week I'm pregnant. According to all the websites I should be a little over four weeks along and due May 14th. I took three tests this week because I just couldn't believe it really, really happened! The one yesterday popped positive in about 15 seconds with dark lines! My first doctor appointment is September 27.


----------



## clynn322

That would be great if it's ok with you. :)
My name is Chelsea and this is my first pregnancy. It is also my first time on this site, so forgive me if I'm not sure what I'm doing. 
I'm due May 12 by my rough calculations.


----------



## smoore

clynn322 said:


> That would be great if it's ok with you. :)
> My name is Chelsea and this is my first pregnancy. It is also my first time on this site, so forgive me if I'm not sure what I'm doing.
> I'm due May 12 by my rough calculations.

It is my first time on the site too! I go to another forum that is kind of set up like this, but different just enough that I'm still trying to find my way around here! 

Congratulations Chelsea!! :happydance:


----------



## AmyLouise89

Im due May 8th going by lmp! :)


----------



## Kathleen1994

AmyLouise89 said:


> Im due May 8th going by lmp! :)

due may 7th 2013 . 1 day appart


----------



## disneydarling

Hello,

According to due date calculators on the Internet, I'm due May 14th! My first baby :) we were trying but it was still a massive surprise, did not expect it to happen!


----------



## AmyLouise89

Mine was a surprise too..like you we were trying but my cycle has been haywire..last cycle was june 1st-august 1st..lol friday night i decided to test knowing it would be another bfn but nope it was a bfp!


----------



## charbaby

Hi everyone, :) we can all stick together on here. congrats to you all x


----------



## mlm115

I'm due around May 16. First pregnancy, so not really sure what to expect. I have my first appt 10/5, I'm super excited! Trying to stay positive and excited, but I keep seeing scary things on some of these message boards.


----------



## Snuffles

Mind if I join? According to what I've gathered I'm due May 24th :)


----------



## charbaby

Snuffles said:


> Mind if I join? According to what I've gathered I'm due May 24th :)

I got my bfp today also :D AF wasnt due till friday so was a bit shocked to see it on clear blue digi lol! untill i have scan wont no for sure but I am around 24th may :D x


----------



## Snuffles

My AF was due tomorrow. I'll have to wait for a scan to know for sure as well. Congratulations on your third child :)


----------



## babyface15

hi guys I just got my beautiful bfp yesterday and i'm due on may 20 according to the online calculators! I need to make my dr appt right away tomorrow! it's our first as well and i'm so excited. I also get a little scared of the things I sometimes read on the forum but I think a lot of women come on here if they have an issue or a problem so it's not statistically representative of the general population! xxx


----------



## 19Mommy

Id love too! Im due May 4th.. So it may be too early for you :/ But ill be a support to u all anyway :)


----------



## nevernormal

Just found out today I'm due May 19th! =)


----------



## Hann12

Hi H & H to all! I'm due on 17th May, FX all goes well! There's also a thread in the groups area for May mummies if you want to join the bigger group!


----------



## BabyDeacon

hey all ive just found out due between 18-20 may depends on if they take spotting as 1day on period...


----------



## nevernormal

BabyDeacon, do you know what day you ovulated? That's what my due date is based off of. If I went off LMP I'd be due the 15th instead of the 19th.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hey ladies and congrats... There is a big may baby thread going if you wish to join us all.. Just click on the "due in may 2013" banner :)

I had to use my ovulation day, as I haven't had a af between my last miscarriage and this pregnancy :)


----------



## Calif

mlm115 said:


> I'm due around May 16. First pregnancy, so not really sure what to expect. I have my first appt 10/5, I'm super excited! Trying to stay positive and excited, but I keep seeing scary things on some of these message boards.

Me too! May 16th! Just got bfp, so excited!


----------



## BabyDeacon

nevernormal said:


> BabyDeacon, do you know what day you ovulated? That's what my due date is based off of. If I went off LMP I'd be due the 15th instead of the 19th.

no i dont i had a mc 5th july so was all over the place i think its about 24th august ish


----------



## charbaby

anyone around 4 weeks keep getting weird pulling/niggling pains every now and then? I can't remember getting these with my other 2 but that was over 4 years ago :/


----------



## nevernormal

Sorry about your July loss BabyDeacon :hugs:

Charbaby, I haven't as much today (4+1) yet, but even last night I was still getting AF like cramps. I think it's normal =)


----------



## Snuffles

I had that going on yesterday along with some cramps. Today I have gurgling in my uterus lol it's so weird.


----------



## mlm115

I've been having AF like cramps for a few days. Seems to be better so far today. As annoying as they were, I kinda liked the reminder that something was there : )


----------



## starrynight87

Hi ladies! Congrats to all! I got my BFP this morning.... according to my rough estimate I should be due May 20th! Its so exciting and shocking. This is our first :)


----------



## babyface15

woo im due may 20 as well! congrats!!! I have been having cramping, but I agree I like them for the same reasons :)


----------



## mlm115

Does anyone have morning sickness yet? I read that it starts around 6 weeks, but I'm feeling a little queasy already.


----------



## charbaby

mlm115 said:


> Does anyone have morning sickness yet? I read that it starts around 6 weeks, but I'm feeling a little queasy already.

I haven't had morning sickness but feeling a bit queasy today to, dreading the morning sickness appearing x


----------



## sanbibi

hi gals, im due may 17th and going for first scan next wed. very exited


----------



## sanbibi

mlm115 said:


> Does anyone have morning sickness yet? I read that it starts around 6 weeks, but I'm feeling a little queasy already.


not sick yet, didnt throw up yet but nausea is kicking my butt lol...i know its coming


----------



## nevernormal

I've had pretty much zero symptoms! Unless you could waking up in the middle of the night of 12 dpo/morning of 13dpo at like 3 a.m. STARVING! I mean, I've had vivid dreams, sore boobs/nipples, but all that's pretty normal for me anyway. There's just been a few things off this time, and if I wasn't paying attention I wouldn't notice, I'm sure!


----------



## babyface15

I haven't had morning sickness yet either but I've been getting a feeling like there's a lump in the back of my throat from time to time, especially when I smell something weird. It feels like the beginnings of m/s 
Fxed we don't get it too bad!! My sense of smell seems more acute which is really cool! (won't be cool anymore if m/s becomes an issue lol)
nevernormal I'm starving all the time too too!! My appetite is usually meh, but I want to eat all the time now :haha:


----------



## silala

Hello! 
My due date is May 20th. Have my first doctor appointment in 2 weeks....having low back pain but other than that things feel so normal that sometimes I have to look at my +ve pregnancy test picture and assure myself am preggo :haha:


----------



## charbaby

Hello everyone hope all is well with you all. 
I have my first docs appointment on friday, hoping they will book me in for early scan :D x


----------



## babyface15

hi charbaby thanks hun, hope all is well with you too! good luck in your scan. xxx
I can't wait too get to the dr. this is my first. my appt isn't until next week  boohoo lol!


----------



## babyface15

silala said:


> Hello!
> My due date is May 20th. Have my first doctor appointment in 2 weeks....having low back pain but other than that things feel so normal that sometimes I have to look at my +ve pregnancy test picture and assure myself am preggo :haha:

:haha: I've been doing that too. I actually have my last pg test on the toilet, I fished it outof the garbage, if I had more tests I'd take them too! lol!!
:hugs: we have the same due date


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hi ladies can I join? This is my 4th pregnant, my 1st is 2 and a half, 2nd I lost at 9 weeks pregnant, and 3rd I lost at 5 weeks. I'm scared but feeling positive!!


----------



## Erinsmummy

Have any of u told anyone yet?


----------



## babyface15

congrats hun!!! we told or parents and I told my best friend. I don't want to tell anyone else until we have a scan and know everything is ok!!


----------



## PregoSauce

Hi everyone,
This is my first pregnancy and my due date is around May 16. I go for my first sono on Sept. 26 (only 2 more weeks- can't wait!).


----------



## PregoSauce

Erinsmummy said:


> Have any of u told anyone yet?

Told my in-laws and a couple close friends. It's hard though bc I look pregnant from the bloating, I catch people looking at my stomach all the time trying to figure out if I am really pregnant or not!


----------



## Erinsmummy

Lol prego in bloated as well, I usually have a flat tummy and people know we have been trying. We've decided to tell people, anyone we want, because after out firstly mc we were so glad people knew, we had a lot of support and I know I'd need that of god forbid it happens again, which it won't because I'm being positive! :)


----------



## mlm115

We aren't telling anyone til our 8 week scan on 8/5. It's my first, so not sure how this all works! This is a really hard secret to keep though!


----------



## nevernormal

So far we've told my parents, and I've told one other friend. Mostly because I want (need!) their prayers & encouragement until I get my 2nd beta to check for doubling!


----------



## Snuffles

We've told my mom and her bf and my nosey little sister found out lol. But that's all. OH wants to wait until we have our first scan to tell his parents, just to make sure baby is okay.


----------



## charbaby

we was only meant to be telling a few people but ended up telling the whole family and a few close friends. Exitement got the better of us :/ x


----------



## mlm115

So I was reading some pregnancy website and it said that if you feel any nausea, your chances of miscarriage are significantly less. Who would have thought I'd be happy that I feel like barfing? Haha. 

That's my positive thought of the day : )


----------



## PregoSauce

mlm115 said:


> So I was reading some pregnancy website and it said that if you feel any nausea, your chances of miscarriage are significantly less. Who would have thought I'd be happy that I feel like barfing? Haha.
> 
> That's my positive thought of the day : )

I read that too, I hope it's true! I've had my fair share so far.


----------



## nevernormal

My HCG is doubling every 31.64 hours :cloud9:


----------



## MrsShugart

Hi! We lost our first at 7.5 weeks, then found out pregnant again before even had a period (doctor cleared me for it, confirmed first one ended). By my calculations, I'm due May 10- almost 6 weeks pregnant. I keep feeling little pulls/tugs... so cool! Certainly nauseous, but I normally am, regardless. With first, I went to the dr right away and became so scared because they scanned me so early and saw nothing... so I'm waiting til about 8 weeks. We've told my parents/grandparents and 2 of my friends. Not sure why we haven't told his parents...


----------



## Olivialivie

charbaby said:


> anyone around 4 weeks keep getting weird pulling/niggling pains every now and then? I can't remember getting these with my other 2 but that was over 4 years ago :/

Yes! I have the same feeling. This is my #1 and iam in 4 weeks and about to going into 5. I keep getting a pulling sensation ( sometimes it hurts) at the same spot in my belly (~1.5 inches left to my bellybutton). Really worried.


----------



## Olivialivie

mlm115 said:


> I'm due around May 16. First pregnancy, so not really sure what to expect. I have my first appt 10/5, I'm super excited! Trying to stay positive and excited, but I keep seeing scary things on some of these message boards.

oh! i have the same appt date as you! mine is in the afternoon. Can't wait!


----------



## mlm115

Olivialivie said:


> mlm115 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due around May 16. First pregnancy, so not really sure what to expect. I have my first appt 10/5, I'm super excited! Trying to stay positive and excited, but I keep seeing scary things on some of these message boards.
> 
> oh! i have the same appt date as you! mine is in the afternoon. Can't wait!Click to expand...

Will you be 8 weeks then too? It feels so far away! My appt is at 9am.


----------



## Olivialivie

mlm115 said:


> So I was reading some pregnancy website and it said that if you feel any nausea, your chances of miscarriage are significantly less. Who would have thought I'd be happy that I feel like barfing? Haha.
> 
> That's my positive thought of the day : )

So relieving and happy to hear this, cz I am feeling a bit nauseous right now :)


----------



## Olivialivie

mlm115 said:


> Olivialivie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mlm115 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due around May 16. First pregnancy, so not really sure what to expect. I have my first appt 10/5, I'm super excited! Trying to stay positive and excited, but I keep seeing scary things on some of these message boards.
> 
> oh! i have the same appt date as you! mine is in the afternoon. Can't wait!Click to expand...
> 
> Will you be 8 weeks then too? It feels so far away! My appt is at 9am.Click to expand...

Yes! our dates are so close, i calculated my DD is May 20th.


----------



## Bluebell1

Hi Ladies, my edd is 15th May & I'm expecting baby number 2.


----------



## pinkmento

Hi everyone

I got my BFP on Monday (10 Sep) and found out from my doctor my due date is 19 May. That makes me 4.5 weeks, same as some of the other ladies on this board! We're really nervous as it's our first pregnancy, and a bit of a shock as I had PCOS and this was our first cycle trying (ovulation through Clomid).

Keep worrying about the baby and can't wait for the 6 week ultrasound to check the sac is there and he is in the right place (ie uterus). Seems so far away!

Everyone doing ok and any symptoms yet? Other than really sore bbs, slightly heavier discharge and really high temps at 37.23 celcius (i know, i'm still charting...it's almost a habit now) I don't have much else. Maybe a slightly better sense of smell (although i could just be thinking about it more) and very very bloated! Almost looks like a bump although it's squishy and not hard so definitely just water retention.

Let's support each other through this wonderful journey!


----------



## Bluebell1

Hi Ladies, my edd is 15th May & I'm expecting baby number 2.


----------



## nevernormal

pinkmento said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I got my BFP on Monday (10 Sep) and found out from my doctor my due date is 19 May. That makes me 4.5 weeks, same as some of the other ladies on this board! We're really nervous as it's our first pregnancy, and a bit of a shock as I had PCOS and this was our first cycle trying (ovulation through Clomid).
> 
> Keep worrying about the baby and can't wait for the 6 week ultrasound to check the sac is there and he is in the right place (ie uterus). Seems so far away!
> 
> Everyone doing ok and any symptoms yet? Other than really sore bbs, slightly heavier discharge and really high temps at 37.23 celcius (i know, i'm still charting...it's almost a habit now) I don't have much else. Maybe a slightly better sense of smell (although i could just be thinking about it more) and very very bloated! Almost looks like a bump although it's squishy and not hard so definitely just water retention.
> 
> Let's support each other through this wonderful journey!


We've got the same due date! This little mudbug is also a clomid baby, though not my first round. I have no symptoms to speak of at this point, my boobs and nipples are sometimes a bit tender, but that's about it. HCG is doubling nicely though (every 31-32 hrs!) so I'm just going sit back and try to enjoy first tri! I declined a 6 week scan, so won't see my little one until late Oct/early Nov.!


----------



## charbaby

1st docs appointment today :D at 2pm. Anyone else seen a doc yet? x


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Hey ladies mind if i squeeze in? Got a faint BFP last night and got a definate this morning https://m1171.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/stevensmummyxx/9ff6b1b0.jpg.html?newest=1 my lines :D! Based on my last period my due date is the 19th of may x


----------



## Snuffles

I haven't scheduled one yet, as I hear they don't want to see you until you're 8 weeks along. Maybe I'll call today though.


----------



## nevernormal

I haven't scheduled one either. They wanted me to come in next week for an early scan, but I have to get some insurance stuff straightened out first before I start the maternity stuff, so I just declined that and said I'd wait until the standard 12 week one unless I feel like there is something wrong. Idk if he'll want to see me before then though. Once the insurance is figured out I guess I'll find out :shrug:


----------



## charbaby

I went to the docs all good at the mo, they want me to go for early scan cus i told a little lie and said i wasnt sure how far gone knowing they would want a scan asap so booked in for sunday 9.15 (didnt even no they did them at the weekends) but super excited even tho not sure what i am actually going to be seeing this early x


----------



## MrsM423

Hey ladies mind if I join? I was suppose to be due April 27th according to my lmp but my ultrasound today showed I ovulated later in my cycle so Im due May 11! So excited I got to see the heartbeat! 114! I go back Oct 11! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Baby.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## charbaby

I love this growing thread so many of us due withing days of each other!! will be so nice when we all have are bubs and can share the pics of them x


----------



## babyface15

:)
I have my first appt on Monday. I'm looking forward to telling my Dr. She has been my Dr since I was in the womb as well :)
Also looking forward to getting my bloodwork done and just making sure everything is looking good. Does everyone get bloodwork done at this stage? 
<3


----------



## Pezkin

Can I join you all? :)

I got my BFP last Tuesday, I think I'm due around mid-may - according to my LMP I am due May 3rd but my cycle was all out of wack and I think I ovulated a lot later than "normal" so I'm guessing I'm rather due mid-may instead.

I have an appointment to see my doctor on Tuesday. I have a 9 month old too and he, as well as work, has been keeping me busy so far so the days are actually passing by quite quickly. I don't think it has truly sunk in that I am pregnant yet though!

Looking forward to getting to know you all :)


----------



## Erinsmummy

I didn't get offered any blood test or early scans of nothing, after 2 miscarriages it would have been nice but I guesse what will be will be! I'm feeling good though, I feel good bout this pregnancy!


----------



## charbaby

cant you ask for blood test or scans? 
x


----------



## Erinsmummy

Yes I can ask but its really up to the doctor/midwife you see. I did ask for a early scan and they said no to that, said it wasn't necessary. We are going to pay for one though at 9 weeks. I had one then with my daughter and it was a great time to have one, it made the 4 weeks between that and the 13 week one enjoyable! X


----------



## babyface15

I'm so excited to go to my dr. appt on Monday. :happydance: I'm not sure what tests she will run but I'm hoping for bloodwork (I'm only 4.5 weeks so it's too early for a scan)!!


----------



## Snuffles

I think she'll do a urine and blood test to confirm you're pregnant. That's what they do out here anyways.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Oooh im off to the docters tomorrow too :D! Just to start getting the ball rolling for midwife appointment, my gp is drop in at certain times so dont have to wait for appointments :)! How is everyone? X


----------



## charbaby

So i had my scan there was nothing there, so had bloods and they came back at 490 hcg, have to have them repeated tomorrow to check they are rising. The nurse said not to worry as they dont expect to see anything on scan untill hcg levels are at 1500-2000 which if everything goes ok I should be at that by thursday and may get a scan friday or over the weekend x


----------



## Stevensmummyx

For anyone who uses FB more, i have set up a private group for the may mummies if anyone wants to join, add me, inbox to tell me you're from B&B and i will add you too the group https://m.facebook.com/home.php?refid=12&ref=stream x


----------



## Erinsmummy

Charbaby I'm sure web you go back you will see what you've been waiting for :) it's just so early. Hope everyone is ok, my daughters gone on holiday with my mum and dad for 5 days, im feeling lonely already lol xx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Charbaby youre still early im sure when you go back little bean will be there patiently waiting and waving :D!


----------



## charbaby

Thanks ladies :D x


----------



## charbaby

HCG was 1500 so it had tripled! well happy with that. the nurse said its great news and booked me in for another scan on 9th october x


----------



## Snuffles

Aw yeah that's great Char:D


----------



## charbaby

And the morning sickness starts! :/ x 
how is everyone else doing? xx


----------



## charbaby

Snuffles said:


> Aw yeah that's great Char:D

Hey snuffles just noticed your ticker we are the same :D x


----------



## Snuffles

Oh we are, yay!:dance: Well no new symptoms to report here. Just the same ol' usual ones.


----------



## charbaby

We are 5 weeks today snuffles :D x


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Happy 5 weeks ladies :D! X


----------



## CLH_X3

I have no symptoms at all... Just feel normal .. Anyone else ? I am very early though


----------



## charbaby

Morning sickness comes and goes not that bad yet, x


----------



## Snuffles

Yay 5 weeks!:dance: our babies are starting to look like dinosaurs:bunny:


----------



## charbaby

Snuffles said:


> Yay 5 weeks!:dance: our babies are starting to look like dinosaurs:bunny:

I showed my o/h what the baby would look like now from a pic on google and he was shocked said it looked like an alien Lol! x


----------



## Snuffles

Lol that's what my OH said too and I argued and said no it's a cute little dinosaur


----------



## charbaby

:sick: Feeling pretty sick this morning, but other than that everything is going ok 17 days till scan cant wait were so excited :happydance::happydance:


----------



## charbaby

I cant believe we have known for 2 weeks tomorrow! that has flown by! hope the rest of this pregnancy flys by aswell :D x


----------



## Snuffles

Oh my it has almost been two weeks hasn't it?:shock: And here I thought we were creeping by lol


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hello ladies, can I join?? My EDD is 21st May. I have a scan Thursday and I'll be 6 wks & 2 days. How are you all?? 

Xxx


----------



## charbaby

Snuffles said:


> Oh my it has almost been two weeks hasn't it?:shock: And here I thought we were creeping by lol

Have you got a scan booked yet? x


----------



## charbaby

Mummy2Corban said:


> Hello ladies, can I join?? My EDD is 21st May. I have a scan Thursday and I'll be 6 wks & 2 days. How are you all??
> 
> Xxx

Hiya! congrats and welcome :D
x


----------



## Snuffles

Well I have my first appointment on the fifth, but I'm not sure if they're going to do an U/S.


----------



## charbaby

Snuffles said:


> Well I have my first appointment on the fifth, but I'm not sure if they're going to do an U/S.

How you feeling today? I have been feeling so tired this weekend x


----------



## Snuffles

Tired and hungry and a bit crampy, but that's pretty much it. Wait I almost forgot, VERY emotional lol.


----------



## charbaby

Snuffles said:


> Tired and hungry and a bit crampy, but that's pretty much it. Wait I almost forgot, VERY emotional lol.

I was crying watching late night hollyoaks on friday! LOL I know its not real but things like soaps, always seem to get me when Im preggers :haha:


----------



## Snuffles

I cried watching a car commercial lol.

I'm spotting again :(


----------



## charbaby

Snuffles said:


> I cried watching a car commercial lol.
> 
> I'm spotting again :(

Oh NO! have you been to a and e? xxxx


----------



## Snuffles

No, they told me not to worry about it unless my cramps are unbearable or I bleed through a pad.


----------



## charbaby

Snuffles said:


> No, they told me not to worry about it unless my cramps are unbearable or I bleed through a pad.

Oh thats not very understanding! I hope everything will be ok for you x


----------



## PregoSauce

My 7 week scan is today...fingers crossed we see a heart beat! I will let u know :)


----------



## Snuffles

I'm bleeding less now thankfully and I passed something in the toilet that I'm pretty sure was uterine lining as I've seen it before last year when I passed some.


----------



## charbaby

PregoSauce said:


> My 7 week scan is today...fingers crossed we see a heart beat! I will let u know :)

Good luck for your scan Hunnie x


----------



## charbaby

Snuffles said:


> I'm bleeding less now thankfully and I passed something in the toilet that I'm pretty sure was uterine lining as I've seen it before last year when I passed some.

Oh thank goodness for that hun!
xxx


----------



## charbaby

Is it normal to be getting loads of discharge? I kinda feel wet alot and its a bit worrying because cant remember if I had this with the other 2? x


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Charbaby its totally normal, I'm the exact same, I keep panicking I've wet myself! Xx


----------



## charbaby

Stevensmummyx said:


> Charbaby its totally normal, I'm the exact same, I keep panicking I've wet myself! Xx

Oh thank you thats made me feel much better!!! I was panicking loads about it :/ xxxxxxx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Its just our bodies adjusting to the changed and reacting to the hormones, I was on the train yesterday and I really thought I had wet myself it was that bad! X


----------



## PregoSauce

Scan showed I am 6wk3days (2 days behind LMP), but we saw the heartbeat! 111bpm...in love! :)

I also had spotting and bleeding at 5 weeks (3 times over a week) and thought for sure I had a miscarriage, but everything seems to be ok. I really hope it sticks!


----------



## charbaby

PregoSauce said:


> Scan showed I am 6wk3days (2 days behind LMP), but we saw the heartbeat! 111bpm...in love! :)
> 
> I also had spotting and bleeding at 5 weeks (3 times over a week) and thought for sure I had a miscarriage, but everything seems to be ok. I really hope it sticks!

Congrats on scan hun :D xxx


----------



## charbaby

Found another clear blue digi in my cupboard and was really scared doing it lol but was chuft when it said plus 3 weeks :D should be 6 weeks today or friday so pretty acurate, Just wish they told you exactly how far gone LOL maybe in the future there make one like that x


----------



## mlm115

I'm a little jealous of those of you getting scans before 8 weeks... I can't wait for mine!!


----------



## charbaby

Feeling really sick this morning :( x


----------



## Snuffles

Sorry I've been MIA, I've been having some bleeding and decided to take some time off of the internet to not freak myself out about it.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Hope you're ok snuffles <3 xx


----------



## Snuffles

I am, it's not nearly as bad as it was. Mainly just there when I wipe and a brown/peach color


----------



## charbaby

Snuffles said:


> Sorry I've been MIA, I've been having some bleeding and decided to take some time off of the internet to not freak myself out about it.

I don't blame you, I think the internet can cause you to worry so much more than needed. I am constantly freaking myself out about things I read online x


----------



## Snuffles

I completely agree


----------



## charbaby

O.M.G bought the cutest baby grows from Next today!!! I love Mummy and I love Daddy ones <3 xxx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

ive seen them ones char :D! think im gonna pop to next after picking steven up fromn school and buy a onesie that looks like a teddy bear x


----------



## Snuffles

I want to buy baby stuff grrr this waiting lol


----------



## charbaby

I know I shouldnt really but really couldnt help myself :D x


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Ahh I've had that debate with myself loads of times 'I'm only so many weeks' but I gave into the cuteness of the little suits :haha: x


----------



## Snuffles

I need money ASAP lol


----------



## charbaby

^^^^ to go baby shopping Lol? x


----------



## Snuffles

lol yes :D


----------



## charbaby

arhhhhhhhhhhhhh morning sickness getting worse now :(


----------



## Snuffles

I'm very nauseated, so I think MS is coming for me:(


----------



## Yumenoinu

Hi girls! I'm due May 23rd! :)


----------



## charbaby

Yumenoinu said:


> Hi girls! I'm due May 23rd! :)

Hiya and welcome to the thread :D x


----------



## Snuffles

Welcome :wave:


----------



## mlm115

Hi ladies. Just wanted to wish you all a very healthy and happy pregnancy. Unfortunately, I just got back from my first ultrasound and found out baby stopped growing and there was no heartbeat : (

I will be ok, but may be done with the message boards for a while! Good luck to all of you!!!


----------



## charbaby

mlm115 said:


> Hi ladies. Just wanted to wish you all a very healthy and happy pregnancy. Unfortunately, I just got back from my first ultrasound and found out baby stopped growing and there was no heartbeat : (
> 
> I will be ok, but may be done with the message boards for a while! Good luck to all of you!!!

Oh hun I am so sorry to hear your sad news :( xxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nevernormal

mlm115 said:


> Hi ladies. Just wanted to wish you all a very healthy and happy pregnancy. Unfortunately, I just got back from my first ultrasound and found out baby stopped growing and there was no heartbeat : (
> 
> I will be ok, but may be done with the message boards for a while! Good luck to all of you!!!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Snuffles

I just wanted to let you ladies know that they couldn't find a baby or anything in my uterus and that they think I either had a miscarriage or I have an ectopic pregnancy as they found something in my tube. I'll update when I find more out, but it looks like this is the end of my journey. Have a healthy and happy 9 months.


----------



## charbaby

Snuffles said:


> I just wanted to let you ladies know that they couldn't find a baby or anything in my uterus and that they think I either had a miscarriage or I have an ectopic pregnancy as they found something in my tube. I'll update when I find more out, but it looks like this is the end of my journey. Have a healthy and happy 9 months.

Oh no :( I am so sorry :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

So sorry to hear that snuffles :( :hugs: my thoughts are with you xx


----------



## Snuffles

Thanks ladies:hugs: If it is okay with you all, I'd like to stay here and continue to follow you two and your pregnancys.


----------



## nevernormal

Sorry to hear of your loss Snuffles :hugs:


----------



## charbaby

Had my scan all is looking great, baby measuring 7-8 weeks which is spot on nice strong heartbeat seen on screen it was absolutly amazing :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## PregoSauce

Snuffles said:


> I just wanted to let you ladies know that they couldn't find a baby or anything in my uterus and that they think I either had a miscarriage or I have an ectopic pregnancy as they found something in my tube. I'll update when I find more out, but it looks like this is the end of my journey. Have a healthy and happy 9 months.

My heart goes out to you. I am so sorry :(


----------



## Snuffles

Thanks ladies, but try not to be sad after all you're having babies!!!! :)

Oh that sounds absolutely great Char, I'm glad your scan went well:D


----------



## Stevensmummyx

glad to hear the scan went well char :D! ive got to wait another 17 more sleeps before i see bubs (not that im counting down :p) x


----------



## charbaby

Dull ache left side near ovary should I be worried? Been there on and off all day since I woke! Not painfull but annoying?? Getting a little worried as its not going x


----------



## PregoSauce

Bad news from me unfortunately. I went for my 9 week scan today and there was no heartbeat. It appears to have happened within the last week, but I did not have any bleeding or other indications that it happened in that timeframe.

I go for a D&C in the next couple days.

I wish you all the best for healthy babies.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

PregoSauce said:


> Bad news from me unfortunately. I went for my 9 week scan today and there was no heartbeat. It appears to have happened within the last week, but I did not have any bleeding or other indications that it happened in that timeframe.
> 
> I go for a D&C in the next couple days.
> 
> I wish you all the best for healthy babies.

So so sorry to hear that :( massive hugs for you :hugs: :cry: xx


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

mlm115 said:


> I'm due around May 16. First pregnancy, so not really sure what to expect. I have my first appt 10/5, I'm super excited! Trying to stay positive and excited, but I keep seeing scary things on some of these message boards.

Im may 16th too! :) already had the dating scan so it shoukd be a pretty accurate due date although my dr says i will likely deliver early as i am very small and early babies run in my family :)


----------



## Snuffles

Oh Pregosauce, I'm so sorry:hugs:


----------



## nevernormal

:hugs: PregoSauce... I know that has to be such a hard blow after LTTTC :hugs:


----------



## charbaby

Just had call from midwife to do my booking in appointment and book my 12 week scan :D can't wait to see baby again x


----------

